

How Altering Your Diet Can Greatly Improve Your Productivity - AdamJBall
http://www.conceptcupboard.com/resource-centre/how-altering-your-diet-can-greatly-improve-your-productivity-part-1/

======
QuadDamaged
My schedule changed 2 years ago when I had to start working early hours
(market openings), rather than the typical late morning till late evenings.

I had the hardest time working on the staple dev diet (caffeine + sugars).
Switched to low (well, none) carbs + 30 minutes of exercise before work,
definitely changes how my energy flows during the day. Mornings are now
extremely productive, peak at 4PM then downhill from there.

